# Which Nomos Looks Better On my Wrist - Orion or Tangente?



## Level.5x

Evening,

I was at a Tourneau shop yesterday and tried on a few watches, most notably two Nomos pieces.

There was the 35mm Orion:

















Also, the 38mm Tangente Datum:

































As far as which watch I preferred aesthetically, it would be the Tangente. I wish they had the 35mm Tangente but they didn't.

So, from the way the 35mm Orion looks on my wrist, would you recommend I go with a 35mm Tangente? Would the Tangente feel too small? Does the 38mm Tangente look just right?

BTW, my wrist is roughly 6.75" most of the day. Here's how some other 38mm watches fit on my wrist...


----------



## macct

I think the 38 Tangente has more presence and fits your wrist well. My wrist size is similar to yours and I feel the 35mm models are too small in person, albeit it looks fine in the photo.


----------



## Armchair

The 38mm Tangente looks spot on to me.


----------



## wps

I'm uniquely qualified to answer this question, as I also have a 6.75" wrist, and own both a 35mm orion and tangente. Due to the lug length, despite being the same diameter the tangente wears considerably larger than the orion. Overall I personally prefer the tangente. For you, I think the dial of the 38mm tangente fits you well, but the lugs make it look too large, so for that reaosn I would suggest trying to get the 35mm instead.


----------



## Level.5x

wps said:


> I'm uniquely qualified to answer this question, as I also have a 6.75" wrist, and own both a 35mm orion and tangente. Due to the lug length, despite being the same diameter the tangente wears considerably larger than the orion. Overall I personally prefer the tangente. For you, I think the dial of the 38mm tangente fits you well, but the lugs make it look too large, so for that reaosn I would suggest trying to get the 35mm instead.


Thanks for the feedback. I think I've really taken a liking to sub-40mm watches. Right now, my Sinn 556i is my best fitting watch. I really like the 38.5mm diameter and 46mm L2L. That works really well in the office and on weekends.

While the 35mm Orion looked quite small sitting on the counter, on the wrist looked proportioned. I just didn't find the dial styling as memorable or captivating as the Tangente. I like the lugs of the Orion better though.

The lugs on the Tangente felt like they were maxed out on my wrists. Just personally, with my collection right now, everything feels like it's at it's 'max' size. Would be refreshing to have a dress watch that is almost too small for my wrist.

Do you know the L2L on your 35mm Tangente?


----------



## jerseywatchman

The Orion, no doubt


----------



## wps

This product page lists it as 44mm

I measured with a flexible tailor's tape measure and got 45mm on the dot.

I measured with retracting metal tape measure, and got 1.75", which converts to 44.45mm.

So it's somewhere in there.



Jonesin4Watches said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I think I've really taken a liking to sub-40mm watches. Right now, my Sinn 556i is my best fitting watch. I really like the 38.5mm diameter and 46mm L2L. That works really well in the office and on weekends.
> 
> While the 35mm Orion looked quite small sitting on the counter, on the wrist looked proportioned. I just didn't find the dial styling as memorable or captivating as the Tangente. I like the lugs of the Orion better though.
> 
> The lugs on the Tangente felt like they were maxed out on my wrists. Just personally, with my collection right now, everything feels like it's at it's 'max' size. Would be refreshing to have a dress watch that is almost too small for my wrist.
> 
> Do you know the L2L on your 35mm Tangente?


----------



## Skeptical

They both look good, but I'd give the edge to the Orion


----------



## watchmego3000

The 38 looks good from here. The lugs are long but that is part of the design and they do curve around your wrist well. As long as they aren't floating above your wrist I'd say your good to go.

Beware the 35 if you have a woman in the house - she may commandeer it, and you're bare-wrist-waving good-bye to your new Nomos! 

Edit: to clarify, I'm not implying a 35mm men's watch looks like a girl's watch or anything like that. Just that a lot of women will have no problem sporting a men's watch when it is as beautiful as these.


----------



## Level.5x

I think I'll need to go back down and try them on again.  I just can't decide.


----------



## alittle

Why choose? Get both!


----------



## gangrel

I think the Tangente is *potentially* better. I say potentially because those shots look *just a wee bit* off-position. It looks like it should be rotated inward to be better centered. I have a couple watches like this.

One thing this suggests is, the Tangente is probably going to be more finicky with regard to strap size and hole layout...and possibly even stretch.

Generally, the Orion strikes me as an Oxford cloth watch...buttondown, but sleeves rolled up.  The Tangente's a polo shirt watch.

I think either will be just fine.

Hey, you might wanna try the blue neomatik Tangente. I think it's 35 or 36.


----------



## kugino

I'm partial to the tangente. I have the same size wrist as you and I have the tangente neomatik (for trade, btw) and am looking to get the Tangomat as it's a tad bit larger. all personal preference, though.


----------



## Level.5x

Does anyone have a Seiko SNK809 and a 35mm Tangente?

I forgot I could use this watch for a reference point since it is my only sub-38mm watch.

The SNK does feel a bit small for me. I don't really wear it for a multitude of reasons but size is one reason. I believe it is 37mm in diameter and a L2L of 43mm.

But because of the bezel on the SNK809, the dial size is actually about 31mm which is very small for me. I would think the Tangente dial is 33mm?

And the Tangente's L2L is 2mm longer than the SNK809 which I see as a good thing here.

Here's how the SNK 809 looks on the wrist:


----------



## wps

daschlag said:


> The 38 looks good from here. The lugs are long but that is part of the design and they do curve around your wrist well. As long as they aren't floating above your wrist I'd say your good to go.
> 
> Beware the 35 if you have a woman in the house - she may commandeer it, and you're bare-wrist-waving good-bye to your new Nomos!
> 
> Edit: to clarify, I'm not implying a 35mm men's watch looks like a girl's watch or anything like that. Just that a lot of women will have no problem sporting a men's watch when it is as beautiful as these.


My wife's two favorite watches to wear of mine are my 35mm tangente and a rolex sub (go figure!)


----------



## CM HUNTER

The Tangente looks custom made to your wrist.


----------



## Level.5x

CM HUNTER said:


> The Tangente looks custom made to your wrist.


Ill have to try it again tomorrow. I honestly didnt give it a lot of thought in the store since it was the 38. I figured the 35 was my 'Nomos size'. I consider my max L2L to be 51mm. If the 38mm is 47mm, that should be a nice spot but I guess Im overly afraid of choosing the bigger of the two.

I noticed a "Doctors without Borders" version in the case, but didnt ask to see it. Nor did i even think to see if it was a 35mm. If so, that should give me a clearer frame of reference. Ill also wear a long sleeve shirt tomorrow to see how these look under the cuff.

Thanks for your input

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Ill have to try it again tomorrow. I honestly didnt give it a lot of thought in the store since it was the 38. I figured the 35 was my 'Nomos size'. I consider my max L2L to be 51mm. If the 38mm is 47mm, that should be a nice spot but I guess Im overly afraid of choosing the bigger of the two.
> 
> I noticed a "Doctors without Borders" version in the case, but didnt ask to see it. Nor did i even think to see if it was a 35mm. If so, that should give me a clearer frame of reference. Ill also wear a long sleeve shirt tomorrow to see how these look under the cuff.
> 
> Thanks for your input
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


DWB is indeed 38. Despite the admirable cause, IMO it kinda ruins the design. A local AD had these on sale, went to check them out, the red 12 just looks very out of place to me.

You might also try a darker dial while you're there, could change up the sizing feel, might make a 38 wear smaller. Plus, they look awesome.


----------



## Level.5x

daschlag said:


> DWB is indeed 38. Despite the admirable cause, IMO it kinda ruins the design. A local AD had these on sale, went to check them out, the red 12 just looks very out of place to me.
> 
> You might also try a darker dial while you're there, could change up the sizing feel, might make a 38 wear smaller. Plus, they look awesome.


The black dialed Orion with rhodium plated hands was the first Orion i was drawn to. But with my most recent acquisitions of the sporty 556i and SARW013, this purchase really needs to be a clean, light colored dial dress watch. Depending what I get, this will probably de-thrown my Hamilton Navy Pioneer as my nicest dress watch for brown pants/shoes attire. Looking to upgrade this premium spot in my rotation as I usually wear bluish dress shirts with brown slacks to work.

Unless i was a DWB tho, i couldnt actually get this version either. Dont know how so many brands actually make money on these when $1k+ watches are already a niche market. Unless they're just made for PR/marketing purposes for the brand as a whole.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x

I went back down to Tourneau this evening and definitely think 35mm is my Nomos size. The 38mm Tangente was just too long for what I want and being such a flat dial and overall very thin watch, it wears almost like a 40mm imo.

That said, after trying the Orion on a little longer, I started warming up to it more. What I liked about it is it seems to sit a little higher on the wrist and it just has a nicer dome look to it. The Tangente is so flat, in person. The curviness to the Orion really compliments the watch look. Just looked a lot more natural on the wrist.

So, I think the Orion is still in play.

Here's the 35mm Orion...

























Here's the too large 38mm Tangente again...

















Here was a 35mm Ludwig but I'm not really interested in more roman numerals. Sharp dial though...









And to add a curve ball to everything, I tried on a 35mm Tangente Neomatik. This definitely steered me away from the 38mm Tangente but also added a new model with a much higher price tag...but man, that automatic movement is brilliant!

































And here's the two finalists side-by-side...35mm Orion or 35mm Tangente Neomatik









What do ya'll think? Is the overall style of the Tangente 'better' than the Orion? The Orion seems more boring but is really at home on the wrist.


----------



## dan4138

I prefer the Tangente 38 size wise on your wrist. The Orion is beautiful, but the Tangente is the Nomos to me; I don't think you would get bored with it. You might need to try them on several times, the Nomos lugs approach being so idiosyncratic.


----------



## completelyclueless

The Tangente. It has more going on but not too much. Love the red second hand.


----------



## Level.5x

dan4138 said:


> I prefer the Tangente 38 size wise on your wrist. The Orion is beautiful, but the Tangente is the Nomos to me; I don't think you would get bored with it. You might need to try them on several times, the Nomos lugs approach being so idiosyncratic.


The Tangente is a weird fit tho. I agree its iconic and was the Nomos watch I was first drawn to but after seeing one in person, the more it looks like a mini-dinner plate on the wrist. Its just that funky cylindrical case that creates a very flat top to the watch like a short stack of pancakes on your wrist. The Orion is the exact opposite in that is full of curves on the crystal and dial, as well as the lugs, and the domed caseback that is similar to a Junghans watch. Its also an original design if Im not mistaken, where you could say the Tangente is almost a homage?

Its really hard to decide. I like qualities in both. After looking up prices on Chrono24 of the automatic or neomatik movements, i think these are out of reach. They look over $2.5k.

Anyone with non-Nomos considerations in the $1-2.5k range, 38mm or less, dress watch? Ive been looking forever and just think i should go Nomos. Ive looked extensively at Montblanc which is a good alternative and Junghans but i just can't get over the whole acrylic obsession with them.

Ive also considered a 38.5mm Aqua Terra and Zenith El Primero 1969 Original as my top, top choices but just dont think im ready to take that kind of step yet. Would like to keep this purchase under $2k.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

I prefer The Orion 35mm on your wrist. . 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101

I have a 7.25" wrist and the 35mm Tangente fits perfectly fine on it. I wear watches from 30mm to 46mm depending on my mood. Lately, I've been drawn to smaller sizes because my wrist get tired from the weight of some of the bigger ones.

Size comparison:


----------



## watchmego3000

Agree the 35mm Orion looks great under the cuff. If that's how you intend to wear it, I think you have a winner there.


----------



## Fantasio

I have 35 mm Orion and wife has 35 mm Tangente. Both are great, but IMO Orion wears a bit better in the long run. And at 38 mm it looks huge because of being all dial and no bezel.

I would get Orion first, and maybe later add a different one with new movement and some colour. b-)



Jonesin4Watches said:


> What do ya'll think? Is the overall style of the Tangente 'better' than the Orion? The Orion seems more boring but is really at home on the wrist.


----------



## Level.5x

Fantasio said:


> I have 35 mm Orion and wife has 35 mm Tangente. Both are great, but IMO Orion wears a bit better in the long run. And at 38 mm it looks huge because of being all dial and no bezel.
> 
> I would get Orion first, and maybe later add a different one with new movement and some colour. b-)


Do you have the gold indice/blued hands Orion? Ive been thinking about the all white and silver version. It would match everything and since I have gold in my SARW013, i feel i should avoid more gold in my collection.

Anyone seen the all white/silver Orion in person and was less impressed?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio

Yep, standard one with blued hands. In real life the hands and indices don't look as bright and colourful as in most pics, they are actually quite reserved.

To me Orion Weiss looked "too weiss", but it is more dressy and refined for sure.



Jonesin4Watches said:


> Do you have the gold indice/blued hands Orion?
> 
> Anyone seen the all white/silver Orion in person and was less impressed?


----------



## uvalaw2005

I loved the idea of the Weiss but found it a little sterile and hard to read in person. Gorgeous, though.


----------



## Level.5x

Fantasio said:


> Yep, standard one with blued hands. In real life the hands and indices don't look as bright and colourful as in most pics, they are actually quite reserved.
> 
> To me Orion Weiss looked "too weiss", but it is more dressy and refined for sure.


Those are fantastic photos, especially this wrist shot. Looks really good with cuff and jacket.

I like the gold indices version, especially blued hands. Like you said, the color is very subtle but I feel a need to abstain from a 2nd dress watch with gold in it. Is this a bad idea?

Here's my current collection to date:

















The Seiko SARW013 is my dressiest watch and you can see its heavily accented with gold "maki-e". To add another gold indices dress watch, no matter how subtle, seems like a mistake. I may sell the Hamilton Navy Pioneer. Not quite sure yet. It's been my dressiest light-colored piece but this next piece will likely be it's replacement.

So I don't know....the Weiss seems like the best Orion for my collection, but I agree the gold indices version is the best Orion perhaps.

Should I just circle back to the 35mm Tangente handwind over choosing the Weiss? Or say, screw the collection and get the gold-accented Orion?

If I choose:

a.)Tangente - I feel like I'm sacrificing the superb fit of the Orion that I like. But gaining a solid replacement to my Hamilton.
b.)Weiss Orion - I'm scoring a great fit for my collection, but possibly settling for a not-so-colorful Nomos.
c.)Gold Indices Orion - Choosing the more popular, Nomos-esqe version of the Orion, but creating some redundancy in my dress watch options.


----------



## arejay101

The one thing that sticks out is the number of watches you have with stick indices (pun intended).

I would try the 35mm Tangente just to add a little dial variety. However, it seems you're drawn to the Orion more based on your comments and your penchant for stick indices.


----------



## Level.5x

arejay101 said:


> The one thing that sticks out is the number of watches you have with stick indices (pun intended).
> 
> I would try the 35mm Tangente just to add a little dial variety. However, it seems you're drawn to the Orion more based on your comments and your penchant for stick indices.


Lol...yes, someone pointed that out to me before. Didn't really notice then but I'm aware of it now. In my defense though, only 1 out of my last 6 purchases has included purely stick indices. 1. Hamilton Navy Pioneer(no) 2. Archimede Pilot(sold, but no) 3. Mido Multifort(no) 4. Seiko Alpinist(1/2?) 5. SARW013(no) and 6. Sinn 556i(yes). So maybe 1.5 out of 6 then. 

The Melbourne Flinders, Tissot T-Classic, and Chr. WARD C60 are part of my earlier collecting, before I noticed this redundancy brewing.

I do love inky numerals though. It's what I've loved about the Hamilton Navy Pioneer and is also what I loved about my Archimede pilot. I actually purchased these back-to-back by the way.

It's not the dial that I'm having trouble with on the Tangente. It's just the way it sits on the wrist. But to your overarching point, the Tangente certainly adds the most unique case and less common dial layout to my collection.


----------



## Fantasio

I would recommend not to over analyze and decide with your heart. Personally don't think Orion would create redundancy, but Tangente is a good option too.



Jonesin4Watches said:


> If I choose:
> 
> a.)Tangente - I feel like I'm sacrificing the superb fit of the Orion that I like. But gaining a solid replacement to my Hamilton.
> b.)Weiss Orion - I'm scoring a great fit for my collection, but possibly settling for a not-so-colorful Nomos.
> c.)Gold Indices Orion - Choosing the more popular, Nomos-esqe version of the Orion, but creating some redundancy in my dress watch options.


----------



## pdsf

Jonesin4Watches said:


> If I choose:
> 
> a.)Tangente - I feel like I'm sacrificing the superb fit of the Orion that I like. But gaining a solid replacement to my Hamilton.
> b.)Weiss Orion - I'm scoring a great fit for my collection, but possibly settling for a not-so-colorful Nomos.
> c.)Gold Indices Orion - Choosing the more popular, Nomos-esqe version of the Orion, but creating some redundancy in my dress watch options.


Good summary. Just me - I am all about the fit, just like my clothes and shoes. Re: "redundancy" - it could be that, or just a feature you enjoy and don't mind seeing it on more than one watch.


----------



## Level.5x

It is so hard to choose here...I really liked that automatic(neomatik) movement on the Tangente that I tried on in person. So, I've been looking on Chrono24 to see if I can even afford one of these.

While looking, I came across the ref. 392 which is the Orion 36mm automatic version. Same Neomatik movement but with the Orion case that I liked in person. A win-win right? Not exactly...this is obviously a huge step up in price. I'm also not sure how the red seconds hand and cyan blue numerals around the dial play in the dress watch role. It's really interesting and certainly very Nomos-y.

It also says it's a 36mm case? So maybe this makes the fit even better for me. Not sure if the L2L is a mm or two longer but that wouldn't hurt.

So right now, the best price seems to be through Juwelier Ralf Häffner on Chrono24. It is priced at 2,475eu. Taking out VAT, I'm down to 2,080eu. Plus, 100eu shipping(better than MyChrono btw) = 2,180eu. Converted to USD is *$2,310.63*.

Is this very special automatic movement worth an extra $1K over the manual wind options? Seems like it after you read how special this very thin, fully in-house automatic movement is. And I love the bridge design holding the balance wheel.

Spending over $2,000 makes me a little nervous but it seems like the best option. No gold accents, incredibly beautiful movement, Orion case shape, 36mm case dia., and has some intriguing color on the dial. From afar or on the wrist, I don't think the cyan blue numerals are even noticeable. My only concern if using as a dress watch, is the red seconds hand, but I feel I could get over that. It still looks like an impressive dress watch with some huge personality.


----------



## Karlisnet

My 2 cents. Tangente in 38mm. Not only looks superb in suit, it is much more versatile and fits to me better in your collection. But as said before, all choices are solid. All the best.


----------



## Level.5x

Karlisnet said:


> My 2 cents. Tangente in 38mm. Not only looks superb in suit, it is much more versatile and fits to me better in your collection. But as said before, all choices are solid. All the best.


The 35mm Tangente is still in play but the 38mm is just to big. I want something that wears like a 38. I need to see more shots of the Tangente under a cuff or with suit to be positive it fits my purpose. Its a versatile watch but as a pure dress watch, i think its unanimous the Orion gets the nod.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq

Jonesin4Watches said:


> It is so hard to choose here...I really liked that automatic(neomatik) movement on the Tangente that I tried on in person. So, I've been looking on Chrono24 to see if I can even afford one of these.
> 
> While looking, I came across the ref. 392 which is the Orion 36mm automatic version. Same Neomatik movement but with the Orion case that I liked in person. A win-win right? Not exactly...this is obviously a huge step up in price. I'm also not sure how the red seconds hand and cyan blue numerals around the dial play in the dress watch role. It's really interesting and certainly very Nomos-y.
> 
> It also says it's a 36mm case? So maybe this makes the fit even better for me. Not sure if the L2L is a mm or two longer but that wouldn't hurt.
> 
> So right now, the best price seems to be through Juwelier Ralf Häffner on Chrono24. It is priced at 2,475eu. Taking out VAT, I'm down to 2,080eu. Plus, 100eu shipping(better than MyChrono btw) = 2,180eu. Converted to USD is *$2,310.63*.
> 
> Is this very special automatic movement worth an extra $1K over the manual wind options? Seems like it after you read how special this very thin, fully in-house automatic movement is. And I love the bridge design holding the balance wheel.
> 
> Spending over $2,000 makes me a little nervous but it seems like the best option. No gold accents, incredibly beautiful movement, Orion case shape, 36mm case dia., and has some intriguing color on the dial. From afar or on the wrist, I don't think the cyan blue numerals are even noticeable. My only concern if using as a dress watch, is the red seconds hand, but I feel I could get over that. It still looks like an impressive dress watch with some huge personality.


I wore the Ludwig Neomatik as a dress watch for the past year. The cyan and red are much more subtle to wear (especially the cyan) than it looks in giant pics like the one you posted.

Ultimately I sold the Ludwig as I realized I didn't like having that much money tied up in a pure dress watch, considering I don't have need of one that often. I took that money and put it towards a Metro 38 Datum, something that could be worn more often but wouldn't look totally out of place at a wedding. In the month since I've had the Metro, I've already worn it twice as much as I had the Ludwig over the past year.


----------



## Level.5x

smalleq said:


> I wore the Ludwig Neomatik as a dress watch for the past year. The cyan and red are much more subtle to wear (especially the cyan) than it looks in giant pics like the one you posted.
> 
> Ultimately I sold the Ludwig as I realized I didn't like having that much money tied up in a pure dress watch, considering I don't have need of one that often. I took that money and put it towards a Metro 38 Datum, something that could be worn more often but wouldn't look totally out of place at a wedding. In the month since I've had the Metro, I've already worn it twice as much as I had the Ludwig over the past year.


The cyan blue does seem hardly noticeable from afar. I love a detail like this to be subtle enough to not be noticed from across a table but can be appreciated upon close examination. I saw a basic handwind Ludwig in person and while the dial is very sharp, the roman numerals seem too formal for a Nomos.

If I could score one of these Neomatiks(Orion or Tangente) for under $2K, I'd be all over it today...ugh!

I try not to post pictures from Google...but this picture from Timeless Lux Watches is just too beautiful. I can't hold out much longer on one of these.


----------



## wps

I really like the Orion Neomatik. The Cyan around the border and red second hand are both nice touches that make the watch slightly more casual, as the main orion is pretty dressy. Plus the automatic movement is obviously nice.


----------



## Armchair

Hurry up and make a decision, the suspense is killing me o| :-d


----------



## NyCSnEaK

35mm on a similar wrist size as yours. Was a great watch.
















Keep an eye out for this watch Vapaus Veli. Very impressive specs and around $700 range.


----------



## Level.5x

Armchair said:


> Hurry up and make a decision, the suspense is killing me o| :-d


Lol...

I think I've made a few decisive decisions. Such as...

-I agree with people's thoughts on the Orion Weiss - I've ruled this one out.
-If I go with a handwind Orion, it'll be the Original.
-If I decide to go big, I think my heart is set on the Orion Neomatik. This automatic movement is stunning and for an extra $1,000....I dunno....seems worth it right? Not that the Alpha handwind movement isn't a marvel in and of itself but this Neomatik movement DUW3001 that Nomos has made seems monumental.

If I'm going to order the Orion Neomatik, I need to seriously come up with an additional $1,000 that I don't have readily available to spend on a watch right now.  x2.

The good news is we should be getting a nice bonus at work this year so I'm banking, literally, on this to hit in February which I'm totally cool spending this on a watch. Last year, it was $3-4K so it would easily cover this.

Or...I sell a pair of watches. That's a difficult decision too though. Every time I think about parting with the Chr. Ward Trident C60 and/or Hamilton Navy Pioneer, I change my mind and wear them. I also have an Aevig Balaur that's coming in 2-3 weeks. Depending whether I really love it or not, that might be another $500 I could get.

But before I sell anything or instead of waiting 'til February, do I just buy the watch on Paypal credit and let everything settle within 6 months? I've never opened Paypal credit so I believe the first purchase would include 6 months of interest free credit. Might be a good opportunity to use this. If something happens with the bonus, I could always sell a pair of watches within 6 months.

Has anyone bought a watch via PayPal credit? Or how about credit/loan in general? Seems like a bad idea and a slippery slope to go down and does it make the purchase less satisfying? Before anyone gets too worried, I have a nice rainy day fund before this hobby started and it's remained the same size since. If I drop $2,500 today, I dip in to that which I extremely don't want to do.


----------



## Level.5x

NyCSnEaK said:


> View attachment 9973994
> 
> 35mm on a similar wrist size as yours. Was a great watch.
> 
> View attachment 9974010
> 
> 
> Keep an eye out for this watch Vapaus Veli. Very impressive specs and around $700 range.


I like the way that Tangente fits on your wrist. Personally, I don't even like lugs to reach the edges of my wrist. When I tried on the Tangente Neomatik (35mm), it fit a lot like that Tangente does on your wrist which I find perfect. Good decision.

I've seen the Vapaus...looks a lot like the Hamilton Intra-matic. The lugs are interesting...a lot like my Hamilton Navy Pioneer but not sure it's a feature I'd want 2 of in my collection. Nice looking piece overall, sharp hands and dial, but I think I'm at the point of no return with owning a Nomos one way or another.  Cool brand and the more I read how they're making their own movements, the more I'm obsessed with owning one. I truly believe their value proposition is one of the best out there.


----------



## Prahasaurus

Level.5x said:


> If I'm going to order the Orion Neomatik, I need to seriously come up with an additional $1,000 that I don't have readily available to spend on a watch right now.  x2.
> 
> The good news is we should be getting a nice bonus at work this year so I'm banking, literally, on this to hit in February which I'm totally cool spending this on a watch. Last year, it was $3-4K so it would easily cover this.
> 
> Or...I sell a pair of watches. That's a difficult decision too though. Every time I think about parting with the Chr. Ward Trident C60 and/or Hamilton Navy Pioneer, I change my mind and wear them. I also have an Aevig Balaur that's coming in 2-3 weeks. Depending whether I really love it or not, that might be another $500 I could get.


I'm sorry to be blunt, but you seem to have a lot of 500 - 800 USD watches that, in my opinion, don't really impress. Worse, many look similar. Why keep ten mediocre watches when instead you could have have 2 -3 very nice watches?

Keep the Sinn (nice choice) as your sporty watch and sell everything else. Buy the Nomos Orion Neomatik as your dress watch. Problem solved.


----------



## Baham

At present I own 8 or maybe 9 Nomos watches. I think they are all quite lovely. The Tangente 35 wa my first, and I still feel that it epitomizes the Nomos design aesthetic. I do nor own an Orion. The Orion is a nice watch. But the Tangente 35, no date, blued steel hands "is" Nomos. In my, not so humble, opinion, "wrist presence" is another way of saying a bit too big. Or, in many cases, a lot too big.


----------



## mrpeter

So what did you settle on? This is a cliffhanger of a thread.


----------



## cnj8w

Indeed! I'm curious, too!


----------



## jkpa

That 35mm is the epitome of class. I'd pick that.


----------



## Level.5x

Actually went with a Ball. I just couldnt decide on the Nomos. I wish I could have tried a 38mm Orion. I think this one is still in the cards for me though.

Really happy with this Fireman Racer though. Its got a really bold style but wears really well. Its got a dressy side but I also like wearing it with short sleeves. That was one area I felt the 35mm or 36mm(neomatik) Orion seemed a little out of place. I still hope to own a Nomos one day.


----------



## crappbag

Quite a different choice you ended up going with! Wear in good health.


----------



## zaratsu

I would of voted 35mm Orion if you were after a dress watch. Not really suited for casual wear though, at least not the way I dress.


----------



## aaroniusl

Very different watch you bought in the end. Not a fan of Ball but hey if it rocks your boat, it is a good watch!


----------



## soaking.fused

Both are smashers on your wrist. 

The Tangente seems to call to you and thereby gets the nod from me between these two.


----------



## UofRSpider

aaroniusl said:


> Very different watch you bought in the end. Not a fan of Ball but hey if it rocks your boat, it is a good watch!


 Yeah I'm not into them either - never liked the look of their dials nor the tritium tubes.


----------



## Level.5x

aaroniusl said:


> Very different watch you bought in the end. Not a fan of Ball but hey if it rocks your boat, it is a good watch!


How come youre not a fan?

Some of there models can be a tad gaudy/over the top, but theres also some very dressy pieces. These Fireman Racers are a more exuberant Rolex Explorer. Just referring strictly to the style, not quality, finishing, etc.

They also have their Red Label GMT Chronometers that have a Aqua Terra vibe with the teak dial.

In no way would I consider any Ball to be a homage, but these are very mainstream design cues. Just a bit more eccentric maybe?

I really never gave Ball much chance in 2015 and early 2016. But then I started looking at them more and found this refreshing/uninhibiting look of their designs. You dont have to like every design a watchmaker has to enjoy just one.

Is there more to your dislike of them than just aesthetics? I know their history a little bit but have not read anything bad.


----------



## zaratsu

Never seen a Ball watch that speaks to me, and I'm not a fan of tritium tubes because they have a limited lifespan (used to own a Luminox), though admittedly that lifespan will likely outlast my interest in a watch anyway.

I personally prefer Nomos to Ball for many reasons I won't get into. They're two companies that I wouldn't have thought would compete in the same space so, as already mentioned, the direction you took is rather surprising.

In the end, your watch, your tastes, so as long as you're happy doesn't matter what the rest of us think.


----------



## Level.5x

WhiteRain said:


> Never seen a Ball watch that speaks to me, and I'm not a fan of tritium tubes because they have a limited lifespan (used to own a Luminox), though admittedly that lifespan will likely outlast my interest in a watch anyway.
> 
> I personally prefer Nomos to Ball for many reasons I won't get into. They're two companies that I wouldn't have thought would compete in the same space so, as already mentioned, the direction you took is rather surprising.
> 
> In the end, your watch, your tastes, so as long as you're happy doesn't matter what the rest of us think.


I wouldn't say the Ball and Nomos were necessarily "competing". I had my eye on the Fireman Racer for a little while. I just had a hard time seeing it as a well rounded piece that I felt comfortable throwing so much money at. But it eventually grew on me enough to go for it and take the risk. It's more like I postponed the Nomos/dress watch purchase and in that indecision, chose to add something else to my collection for the time being.

Sorry to mislead anyone. I didn't mean to imply I bought the Ball as my new "dress watch". That was the original intention of getting a Nomos....so I'm still in the market for a nice dress watch.


----------



## Level.5x

WhiteRain said:


> ...I'm not a fan of tritium tubes because they have a limited lifespan (used to own a Luminox), though admittedly that lifespan will likely outlast my interest in a watch anyway.


BTW, how long do you think the tritium tubes will last? If they stop glowing, I don't think I'm going to care enough to pay for replacement but I realized it was a factor. Just reading some other threads about this, they'll be half as bright in 10 years? And no lume in 20 years?


----------



## zaratsu

I've read similar, up to 25 years.

From a practical perspective that's long enough for almost any owner. I know tritium has its own benefits (consistent glow 24/7 without needing charge), I just have a weird thing about not wanting to own another tritium watch.


----------

